# Legion question



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

I just read the first Chapter of the Legion. I wanna know if Bonzi was really talking to the primarch Alpharius or was it just an astartes? and do all astartes of the Alpharius legion, call themselves by the name alpharius?


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

yes, they do all go by alpharius


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

so how will I know who the real Primarch is?


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

You never will.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Read the book and you'll find out!


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Shit cmon man. Its cause when reading I wanna know the difference. Fuckin confusing when all of them are say IM ALPHARIUS... its like the IM SPARTACUS role at the end of that battle.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

DeathGuardGarro said:


> Shit cmon man. Its cause when reading I wanna know the difference. Fuckin confusing when all of them are say IM ALPHARIUS....


That my friend is the whole objective of the alpha legion. 

Read on... It will all become clear in the end.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Indeed, that is one of the very main points of the book, the XX Legion are the most mysterious and secretive of all the Legions. Just wait for the end


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

That's one of the best bits about _Legion_ in my opinion, never truly knowing if your dealing with the Primarch or not.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

To the OP:

Trust me. You will enjoy the book a LOT more if you go with it, finish it, and then go back and use all the hints to figure out who was who.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

ok man, thanks. Its making me want to read more and more now..


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Thats the whole point of this novel, makes you think is that him or not. Best of HH series, atleast to me.


----------



## Alpha Legionaire (Nov 9, 2010)

The novel totaly encapsulates the feel of the Alpha Legion. You're never quite sure how you stand with them, what they're planning or what parts you are being told are the truth.
As the cover says, "Secrets and Lies".


----------

